# New TiVo software update feedback



## garydowning (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Folks, 

In general, I really like many of the new software updates (20.2-01-2-746) that suddenly appeared on my Premiere this week. Unfortunately, there is one new feature that I absolutely hate: the always-on video window in the top right corner of the new Guide. 

I expected to disable this the same way I did previously for the the TiVo menus: Settings->Displays->Display Settings->Video Window->Off or simply pressing the Slow |> button on the remote, but cannot find any way to do so. 

I'm assuming that this is an oversight, so please consider this a strong(!) request to fix. I would appreciate a response notifying me that the right person has received this and how you expect to proceed.

Otherwise, please consider this a request to downgrade to the previous version before the upgrade.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

This forum is not affiliated with Tivo. While your post is nice and polite, it is unlikely anyone from Tivo will ever see it.


----------



## garydowning (Nov 12, 2006)

Oops... I'm surprised by this! The subtitle of this "TiVo Suggestion Avenue" forum topic states:
---
Have a suggestion for TiVo? You have come to the right place. Please let us know...we are listening!

Oh well...


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Previously, the guide appeared overlapping whatever content that was showing. So, in reality, this is a tweak to the previous methodology so that we can now actually see the content (and you can still pause it). Not sure if they considered an on/off function or not, but generally TiVo has been designed with the understanding that you are looking for content from their other multitude of methods and not from the guide (who watches live tv?). Who knows, perhaps this is on the list of future enhancements?

I assume that TiVo folks look here from time to time, but I would not expect you will get personalized service from your post. It may be better served in the active Premiere discussions on the new software where TiVo has had some participation. 

And, your feature has been discussed there.


----------



## d3darrow (Jul 13, 2005)

Switch to SD menus


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

garydowning said:


> Oops... I'm surprised by this! The subtitle of this "TiVo Suggestion Avenue" forum topic states:
> ---
> Have a suggestion for TiVo? You have come to the right place. Please let us know...we are listening!
> 
> Oh well...


There was a time when Tivo listened very actively. Not so much anymore. They have been better with this software update and they have participated in these forums. Just didn't want you to think you were going to get a personalized answer. Your concern is a valid one. You should contact them via Tivo.com, but I still wouldn't expect a resolution.


----------



## abigail99 (Apr 9, 2008)

You can turn it off! Just go to Settings & Messages >> Settings >> Displays >> Video Window.

There's an option to turn it on or off.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

abigail99 said:


> You can turn it off! Just go to Settings & Messages >> Settings >> Displays >> Video Window.
> 
> There's an option to turn it on or off.


That does not turn it off for the guide... But pausing works just fine! Frankly this seems like such a petty issue. In the past when guide was up you had a transparent background and couldn't turn that off...

Now you have the video in the corner, both designs same solution PAUSE.

Ridiculous complaint if you ask me.


----------



## abigail99 (Apr 9, 2008)

bradleys said:


> That does not turn it off for the guide...


Oops, my bad. Of course you are correct.


----------

